# Cubing record viewer



## schuma (Oct 4, 2012)

Recently I made a visualization tool to help us see the progression of all kinds of record in the WCA universe: world, continental, or national records. We can also check any cuber's personal history on any event via his/her WCA ID.

The website is here:

http://goeventmap.com/wca

In each plot you'll see two curves: one for single record and the other for average (unless for some events there's no avg). You can drag a region to zoom in or do mouse over to see more details.

Let me know if you like it or have more ideas! Thanks!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2012)

This is really nice - thanks for doing it!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 4, 2012)

This, is boss and awesome. Thanks! Now I don't have to go to excel and other softwares for this.


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice. Great tool.


----------



## Brest (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet! Great job. :tu


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2012)

This is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 4, 2012)

How interesting, Shuma.
It seems that we are the only TP-er's on SpeedSolving too!


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

Very cool! Nice work!


----------



## schuma (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm glad that you guys find it useful. I hope it'll become part of the WCA website so that more people can use it.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 4, 2012)

Is it too much trouble to implement a function where we can plot ourselves against other people?


----------



## schuma (Oct 4, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Is it too much trouble to implement a function where we can plot ourselves against other people?



It's not too much trouble. I'm thinking of a consistent and intuitive UI to add this feature...


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2012)

One thing. You can't see any results more recent than Aug 2012


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 5, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> One thing. You can't see any results more recent than Aug 2012


False, try Andrew Ricci for example.
It says "The competition data were retrieved from here on 9/29/2012."
I'm assuming you're interested in the Waterloo competition, which wasn't posted until 9/30/2012. Some results posted on 9/29/2012 also may not be available for viewing, depending on when the data were retrieved relative to the postings.


----------



## schuma (Oct 5, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> False, try Andrew Ricci for example.
> It says "The competition data were retrieved from here on 9/29/2012."
> I'm assuming you're interested in the Waterloo competition, which wasn't posted until 9/30/2012. Some results posted on 9/29/2012 also may not be available for viewing, depending on when the data were retrieved relative to the postings.



Yeah I'm relying on and limited by the data from the WCA results export. I hope they'll update that page soon, so antoineccantin can see what he wants.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2012)

schuma said:


> I hope they'll update that page soon



Check again.


----------



## schuma (Oct 5, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Check again.



Great! Updated. 

Now we can see Waterloo Fall.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2012)

Amazing tool, loving every bit =D


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 5, 2012)

simple, good job making it


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2012)

It's not loading anymore :-(
Did you exceed your bandwidth or CPU limits?


----------



## schuma (Oct 5, 2012)

Stefan said:


> It's not loading anymore :-(
> Did you exceed your bandwidth or CPU limits?



Yeah, since I announced it here, the service has been failing often. Once that happens I need to ssh into it and restart the service. I'll look into it...


----------



## schuma (Oct 6, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Is it too much trouble to implement a function where we can plot ourselves against other people?



I've added this feature. Please go to the same page and follow the link to compare.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks great! It's really cool how you can compare a single person against a region haha


----------



## schuma (Oct 6, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Looks great! It's really cool how you can compare a single person against a region haha



Yup, you can compare your result to the world record.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice graph!

The WCA has a table of best 3x3x3 cube times for people of various ages here and who they are:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/age_vs_speed.html

They've got graphs for the other WCA events but only the 3x3x3 includes the names of the people, their ages and times.

I'd love to see the other events treated similarly to the 3x3x3.


----------



## Rune (Oct 7, 2012)

The two blue nuances are almost indistinguishable for me. Really no better choise?


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 7, 2012)

This is fantastic!! 

Behavioral data is often plotted with a log10 y-axis. Useful for visualizing progress when linear data starts to plateau. Not sure if it would be appropriate here.


----------

